# Accused Mass. Rapist Caught In N.H.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Photo Posted On Wanted Web Site _

*PLAISTOW, N.H. -- *An accused rapist featured on the Massachusetts Most Wanted list was caught in Kingston, N.H., and sent back for trial.

Richard Vitiello, whose last known address was Lincoln, R.I., was arrested by Kingston Police last week and held in the Rockingham County jail.

He was arraigned in Plaistow District Court on Monday and agreed to return to Massachusetts to face charges of kidnapping, rape, indecent assault and battery and unarmed robbery.

Police say Vitiello lured a woman he had met in Rhode Island to his family's auto salvage business in Blackstone, Mass., two months ago, promising her a job interview. But once he was alone with her, he tied her up, raped her and stole her money.

Police in Massachusetts searched for him in Rhode Island and Massachusetts, but had no luck until posting his photo on the Massachusetts Most Wanted Web site. A few days later, they got a call saying he was working at a truck and auto salvage business in Kingston.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

